# U.S. Open Live Updates: Leylah Fernandez vs. Emma Raducanu



## PamfromTx (Sep 11, 2021)

In a battle of two unseeded teenagers for the women’s singles title, Raducanu won the first set, 6-4.  I'm rooting for Leylah.

A Canadian takeover, in New York and in tennis.​


----------



## Furryanimal (Sep 12, 2021)

Great win by the Brit


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2021)

Of course..lol....we were running out of Patience... 44 years since we last had a win at the Grand Slam finals for a female .... ..

Huuge Kudos and congrats to her , up until a few weeks ago only hardened Tennis fans had heard of her tbh... so it's a fantastic feat for someone just 18 years old ....


----------



## The wanderer (Sep 12, 2021)

What a great final with both Ladies playing fantastic tennis, it's good to know that for the foreseeable future they will be on our screens. Well done to both of them.


----------



## Shero (Sep 12, 2021)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Furryanimal (Sep 12, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Of course..lol....we were running out of Patience... 44 years since we last had a win at the Grand Slam finals for a female .... ..
> 
> Huuge Kudos and congrats to her , up until a few weeks ago only hardened Tennis fans had heard of her tbh... so it's a fantastic feat for someone just 18 years old ....


Came across her Wimbledon but I have done some research and she has been winning tournaments since she was in single figures.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


> Came across her Wimbledon but I have done some research and she has been winning tournaments since she was in single figures.


yes but  the vast majority of the public still hadn't heard of her until this tournament


----------



## Kaila (Sep 14, 2021)

They both did so well, in that entire series of matches, to get into that Finals!


----------



## Kaila (Sep 16, 2021)

It will be interesting , to see how both of these young women do in their next, and future tournaments.
I wonder when that might be.  Does anyone know, or have a guess?


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 16, 2021)

Kaila said:


> It will be interesting , to see how both of these young women do in their next, and future tournaments.
> I wonder when that might be.  Does anyone know, or have a guess?


No clue, but I am sure they will be competitors in the future.


----------

